# is there an OFFICIAL page for the B5 with all the DIY's?(pulling a 2.8 from a B5, full partoutNJ)



## bcarlo (Mar 17, 2009)

I can find the mkii's and 3's very easy, is there a master official page for a b5 with all the links to help me. That page for my other dubs help a lot. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## bcarlo (Mar 17, 2009)

seriously ten b5 owners viewed this and don't know?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

There are hardly any DIYs in this forum. You'll do better on AudiWorld.


----------



## busyb2100 (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.a4mods.com/webcontent/forum/

http://forums.audiworld.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1

http://www.audizine.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/105-B5-A4-FAQs-amp-DIYs


----------

